# Striker Ice floating Suit



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have had a Arctic Armor suit for 4 years now and have loved it EXCEPT the (CUSTOMER SERVICE) is pathetic. My bib pockets both started to come unthreaded in the same spot, which never happened with 4 of my buddies suits that they work in, fish in and basically wear over half of the year. They said that it was due to abuse by me and bring it to a shop to sew it because they wont do anything for me. I was at a restaurant last week and left my AA coat there on accident and ended up getting stolen. Due to the AA Customer service and my coat getting stolen im going with someone else. I was wondering what everyone thins about Strikers floating Ice suit and also the Customer Service? Thanks


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

WHITE-DEER-SLAYER said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have had a Arctic Armor suit for 4 years now and have loved it EXCEPT the (CUSTOMER SERVICE) is pathetic. My bib pockets both started to come unthreaded in the same spot, which never happened with 4 of my buddies suits that they work in, fish in and basically wear over half of the year. They said that it was due to abuse by me and bring it to a shop to sew it because they wont do anything for me. I was at a restaurant last week and left my AA coat there on accident and ended up getting stolen. Due to the AA Customer service and my coat getting stolen im going with someone else. I was wondering what everyone thins about Strikers floating Ice suit and also the Customer Service? Thanks



Don't expect any better customer service with Striker Ice

I just went threw sending back my bibs for repair and to say it nicely there customer service is a joke !!


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Dont' know about C/S haven't had to use it. Bought my suit last yr the lite and I like it a lot very warm. only thing i don't like is the suspenders on the bibs fall off my shoulders, I still need to sew a strap, nothing major.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I have the Striker HardWater and absolutly no problems....love it..


----------



## Pole Setter (Aug 14, 2009)

I got the Striker ice Predator and I really like it, it's very warm. I tried on the Hardwater series on and it was heavy. I was at Northwoods in Pinconning Mi they had them on sale. Predator was $260.00 for the set and the Hardwater was $360.00 for the set. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PETEE (Dec 24, 2007)

North woods had both predator and hard water jackets for a $100 same with the bibs. I love my predator jacket and haven't had any issues with it. Their supply was low but it is worth giving them a call to see if they have your size, 100 bucks you can't go wrong.


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

What is the deal with customer service these days? Is everyone so rich that they dont care a single bit about the customer anymore?


----------



## S Reed (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had my striker lite for 3 yrs with no issues and love it.
Just have to cross the bib straps to keep them on shoulders.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

S Reed said:


> I have had my striker lite for 3 yrs with no issues and love it.
> Just have to cross the bib straps to keep them on shoulders.


Wow never thought of doing that good point, was just going to attach something


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Place called korkys in minn had em in small and 2xl for $79.for the bibs. Snagged a pair for my daughter and she loves to be able to get in the slop and not get wet.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jfusco5598 (Jan 6, 2011)

Striker's customer service is top notch. I have had problems with my bibs but they have always replaced them ASAP with no issues!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

skulldugary said:


> I have the Striker HardWater and absolutly no problems....love it..


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Spent 5 hrs on the ice today. Climate coat, Hardwater bibs. 18°, 20 mph winds. Snug as a bug..My shoulders got a bit chilled, but the wind wasn't letting up. I had just jeans and a sweatshirt on as a base..1 gill..2 of us..


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

bobberbill said:


> 1 gill..2 of us..


Wow! Coordinates please! :yikes:


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

didn't mention i missed one!!


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

I had the same issue. I asked the wife to sew some elastic on the back to hold the straps together. Worked great! I talked to Striker a few years ago about it and told them the bibs would be much better if they fixed the shoulder creep issue.


----------

